
Typesetting Markdown - thangalin
https://dave.autonoma.ca/blog/2019/05/22/typesetting-markdown-part-1/
======
h2odragon
Yesterday we had this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22675165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22675165)
suggesting using LaTeX for documentation instead of Markdown. Today we have
Markdown that does LaTeX.

The circle is complete.

